# Trained Packers for Sale, gear, trailer, fencing



## oldmeadowsgoats (Aug 22, 2013)

Help, we are moving and cannot take our pack goats. We have 7 beautiful wethers available for purchase. Ages 3-5. All are horned, bottle-raised, trained packers. Big, strong, healthy. We also have gear, fencing, and a 4-horse (8-goat) trailer available. These boys are our babies and must go to a good home. They are currently living in New Meadows, Idaho. Please help find them a great home. We can send more information and pictures if you are interested or know someone who is.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep send pictures. Whats your easiest way to send em?


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

PM'ed you. Please PM/email me particulars.

Thx!

TOU


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah pictures would be good along with descriptions per-goat etc. such as ...

"Conan the Vegetarian is a 6 year old Alpine/Boer mix. He enjoys wandering and teaming up with random goats that he meets on the way. He is super buff, but quiet and thoughtful. Sometimes he sits on his throne and pontificates for hours. He was a pack goat when he was young, building up heaps of bulging muscles, but later won his freedom and since then has refused to be saddled. Since conquering the back yard, he has set his sights on the greener grass on the other side of the fence. His favorite pastime is to crush his enemies, see them driven before him, and to hear the lamentation of their does."

"Boer-is Yeltsin is a large, pudgy goat, all white, with only a small blotch of color on his forehead. He revolutionized goat packing with his famous "glasgoatst" policies. He considers himself a "Kozyel" rather than a goat, and he likes his grain fermented."


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I'm very interested in learning more about your goats and seeing some photos. I'll send you a PM with my email address.

Ken


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I have seen this posted a few places on the Net. Anyone heard from the seller?


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Tou, 

Nothing so far.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

has 1 post here and never returned... some peoples kids


----------

